# Is This Betta Really a Girl?



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Hello everyone! I know there are a lot of posts on here about male vs female bettas, so sorry about this being repetitive. I bought this “female” betta from PetCo a couple of days ago, but I’m starting to question the gender. I am usually able to tell males and females apart, but this one has me a little confused. I think that this betta in particular is fairly young, even though it wasn’t one of the “babies” they sell. (S)he is only about an inch, from head to tail. This fish has pretty long ventrals, and flares at some of the females in the sorority. I know that some females flare, but since this fish is cellophane, I can’t see if it has a “beard” or not. I’m not very good with identifying the ovaries, but since this is a cellophane fish, maybe someone will be able to spot them (or lack of them)? Also, this fish has an egg spot and the fins really do look to me like a females (even though I know that these aren’t fool-proof ways of telling gender). I am really hoping this is a female so that I can add her into the sorority, but I can of course make accommodations if it is a male. Thanks in advance!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Goldmoon said:


> Hello everyone! I know there are a lot of posts on here about male vs female bettas, so sorry about this being repetitive. I bought this “female” betta from PetCo a couple of days ago, but I’m starting to question the gender. I am usually able to tell males and females apart, but this one has me a little confused. I think that this betta in particular is fairly young, even though it wasn’t one of the “babies” they sell. (S)he is only about an inch, from head to tail. This fish has pretty long ventrals, and flares at some of the females in the sorority. I know that some females flare, but since this fish is cellophane, I can’t see if it has a “beard” or not. I’m not very good with identifying the ovaries, but since this is a cellophane fish, maybe someone will be able to spot them (or lack of them)? Also, this fish has an egg spot and the fins really do look to me like a females (even though I know that these aren’t fool-proof ways of telling gender). I am really hoping this is a female so that I can add her into the sorority, but I can of course make accommodations if it is a male. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 1030216
> View attachment 1030217


If she has an egg spot, then she is definitely a female.


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

It definitley looks like a female.


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> If she has an egg spot, then she is definitely a female.


I agree she looks like she has one and her short fins.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

FishandBirdLover said:


> If she has an egg spot, then she is definitely a female.


That's not a sure way to tell whether a fish is female or male. some young male bettas have fake egg spots.


I do not spot ovaries on your fish, but the fish is too young to tell. If I were you, I would separate her/him and in a couple weeks update us on how (s)hes looking. so we can better help you.

edit: fixed grammar error


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> That's not a sure way to tell whether a fish is female or male. young some male bettas have fake egg spots.
> 
> 
> I do not spot ovaries on your fish, but the fish is too young to tell. If I were you, I would separate her/him and in a couple weeks update us on how (s)hes looking. so we can better help you.


I currently have the fish in a breeder box, which is floating in the sorority tank. I will wait a couple of weeks and see what happens. Hopefully in that time, the gender will become clearer. Thank you!


----------



## Katlyn Josephine (Feb 3, 2015)

to young to tell


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

I agree with Hania. I also cannot see ovaries but an egg spot isn't a sure fire way to sex a betta. Short fins aren't either - I have a male plakat and his ventrals are noticeably longer than my female halfmoon but all other fins are quite similar. Granted, he is nearly full grown.

Flaring is likely the easiest way to sex any betta. Even a cellophane. Hold a mirror at the front of the tank and watch the flare... A female will only push her gills out - they will look like big ears on the side of her head. A male will have a full beard - easy to see even with a cellophane.

Couple weeks and it should be easier to tell.


----------

